# North County Trail - Westchester



## scolmena (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi all,

I hope everyone got to ride a little today. I took my brand new bike on its maiden voyage this afternoon on the north county trail in Westchester, NY. I started in Millwood just off of the Taconic State Parkway. I really did expect a lot of debris from the sever storm we had earlier in the week, but decided to head out any way and post my findings. From Millwood, I traveled north for about 12 miles and it was absolutely fantastic. I am not sure if it was locals or county workers, but the trail was very very clean. There were many fallen trees and limbs, but they had been cleared to the side (see photos) and the pathway cleared for cyclist, joggers, roller bladers and walking families. I wanted to go all the way to the end of the trail, another 8 miles or so from where I turned around, but I had to pick up my son from his play date. From what I saw, I can only believe the rest of the trail was in just as good shape. So, my total milage for the first ride of 2006 was exactly 24 miles, at least that is what my new cateye read. The ride ended on a bit of a sour note when the new bike took a spill while I was removing my shoes, but hell, it had to happen some time. I survived my first nic on the shimano pedals, yipee. Lastly, I had the pleasure of going through a flat tire, not on the bike, but on my jeep (Blast!). 

I hope I can consistantly ride through this warmer than usual northeast winter and I hope to see more of you out there on the next warm day. Check out the pics.

Happy Trails,

Sergio


----------



## biker_man_umit (Oct 10, 2005)

Sergio,

That trail looks realy nice, can you give me the location or an entrance point address, or some thing that I can plug into map quest to find the place. thanks in advance . by the way nice bike.
thanks Umit.


----------



## scolmena (Jan 19, 2006)

*Getting to Millwood*



biker_man_umit said:


> Sergio,
> 
> That trail looks realy nice, can you give me the location or an entrance point address, or some thing that I can plug into map quest to find the place. thanks in advance . by the way nice bike.
> thanks Umit.



Hey Umit, Not sure where you starting point is, but I take the Taconic Pkwy north to the millwood exit (rt. 133). At the end of the exit ramp there is a stop sign and you make a left turn. At the traffic light, you make a right turn and go to the 1st light again and make another right turn (You'll see a super market on your left). Continue for maybe a 1/4 mile and you'll see a small parking lot on your left, which is one place to park (There is a small wooden sign). You can also continue for a 100yards or so and there is a small paved parking lot, I believe it is a day care facility. On the weekends, lots of folks prefer to park here, which is where I usually park. The trail is clearly in front of these lots, just head north and enjoy. BTW, from this point, you can go north for about 20 miles to a small town on a lake, I think it is called Glenieda. I also found this link for you --> http://www.a1trails.com/rail/ny/northcounty.html. Hope this helps, let me know if you need more info.

Regards,
Sergio


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

biker_man_umit said:


> Sergio,
> 
> That trail looks realy nice, can you give me the location or an entrance point address, or some thing that I can plug into map quest to find the place. thanks in advance . by the way nice bike.
> thanks Umit.


The North County Trail is a Westchester County Park. It's a rails to trail conversion that's laid down on the bed of the old Putnam RR. The Old Put. went from The Bronx to Brewster. The right-of-way still exists and is being converted in sections to a recreational trail.

Here's a link to the Westchester Parks info http://www.westchestergov.com/Parks/brochures/Trailways/NorthCountymain.htm

The Eastview to Kitchewan map is not up to date as it doesn't show the completed section from Rt 100C south to Warehouse Lane in Elmsford, which is about 1 mile north of the South County Trail at it's northern terminus at Tarrytown Rd./Rt 119. As a side note, the SC Trail goes south to Barney Lane in So Hastings/Yonkers, thus it's possible to ride from Yonkers to Varmel, with only a few miles of road. Note that the 1 mile in Elmsfors is not marked, but is on Rt 9A - a very busy road with no shoulder !.

The NC Trail "ends" at Rt 6 at the Westchester/Putnam County border(s). The Putnam County Parks Putnam Trailway continues north and currently ends in Carmel, another 6.5 miles, with plans to extend to somewhere in Brewster, an additional 3.9 miles. As of late fall '05, no construction was underway east of Carmel for the final section, so the '04='05 completion date is way off. Here's a link to the Rails-To-Trails site that has great info. assorted trails - look under Hudson Valley, NY.
www.traillink.com

As can be seen on the assorted maps, there are numerous points to park and ride. 

The section that crosses the Kensico Reservoir is very pretty, as is the sections north from Yorktown to Rt 6, just south of Carmel. There's a road detour in Mahopac, that is well marked. 

In all, I believe it's something like 35-40 miles one-way from Barney Lane to Carmel.

SB


----------



## adouglas (Jan 26, 2006)

biker_man_umit said:


> Sergio,
> 
> That trail looks realy nice, can you give me the location or an entrance point address, or some thing that I can plug into map quest to find the place. thanks in advance . by the way nice bike.
> thanks Umit.


Our club website has extensive information on the trailway and access, including maps and detailed directions. Check it out....

http://www.recumbents.com/mars/pages/ride/routes/ncntytrail/ncnty.html

I'm going to try to get a ride together this year that does the entire length of the trailway system, Putnam, North and South, and back again. It'll be somewhere between a metric century and a full century.

The last time I rode the trailway (in 2004) the Putnam County section ended at an uncompleted bridge over a deep gully. From these posts I assume that this bridge is now complete...is that the case?


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

adouglas said:


> Our club website has extensive information on the trailway and access, including maps and detailed directions. Check it out....
> 
> http://www.recumbents.com/mars/pages/ride/routes/ncntytrail/ncnty.html
> 
> ...


Correct. 

The northern terminus is now at Seminary Hill Rd.at Church St. in downtown Carmel.

SB


----------



## scolmena (Jan 19, 2006)

*Doing the NCT*



Steve B. said:


> Correct.
> 
> The northern terminus is now at Seminary Hill Rd.at Church St. in downtown Carmel.
> 
> SB



If all goes well, I will do the stretch from Millwood to Carmel this Saturday morning, weather and schedule permitting. I plan on taking the camera again and will post pics over the weekend.

Regards,
Sergio


----------



## adouglas (Jan 26, 2006)

scolmena said:


> If all goes well, I will do the stretch from Millwood to Carmel this Saturday morning, weather and schedule permitting. I plan on taking the camera again and will post pics over the weekend.
> 
> Regards,
> Sergio


Sergio;

Saturday's supposed to be nice. I haven't ridden in months, so I might come out and do that ride. If you see a guy on a recumbent (it'll either be a tall yellow bike or a small silver trike), say hi.

FYI, there are two spots for lunch along the trail, not counting the market in Millwood...don't know about Carmel, though. One option is to pick up something in Yorktown Heights. There's a good independent supermarket with a nice deli section in the middle of town. The other option is to stop at the deli that's along the short stretch of road in Mahopac, across the street from where you ride. 

Speaking of that short stretch, keep your eyes open for the trail entrance north of there. It's possible to miss it, and last time I was there it wasn't marked...the landmark is a fire station. Cross the road beyond it, and the trail head is right there.

Andrew Douglas


----------



## scolmena (Jan 19, 2006)

*Early start to Saturday ride*

Hey Andrew,

I will certainly look out for you. Thanks for the tips on lunch spots and trail tips. I am usually fitting in rides in between family and work responsibilities. It looks like I will be out on the trail early Saturday morning between 7:30 AM and 10:00 AM.  It may seem early for the weekend, but I have to get those miles in somehow.


Regards,
Sergio


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

scolmena said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> I will certainly look out for you. Thanks for the tips on lunch spots and trail tips. I am usually fitting in rides in between family and work responsibilities. It looks like I will be out on the trail early Saturday morning between 7:30 AM and 10:00 AM. It may seem early for the weekend, but I have to get those miles in somehow.
> 
> ...


Hey, more Westchester riders. See you out on the roads. I often use the NCT as a "bridge" between my rides through Bedford/Katonah and destinations farther North or South. A real jewel, as long as you are out there early enough in the Summer to avoid the myriad of bikers, bladers, walkers, joggers, strollers, dogs, etc.


----------



## scolmena (Jan 19, 2006)

CHT said:


> Hey, more Westchester riders. See you out on the roads. I often use the NCT as a "bridge" between my rides through Bedford/Katonah and destinations farther North or South. A real jewel, as long as you are out there early enough in the Summer to avoid the myriad of bikers, bladers, walkers, joggers, strollers, dogs, etc.



I totally agree. Last summer I was out on the trail before 8 am and would make it up to Carmel, no problem. On the way back, however, it got a little hairy. One of my riding buddies came up with a route that took us east a ways and then back on Rt 100. That added couple hills and some meandering roads, which was great. However, if it is not too much trouble, could you share the routes, miles, terrain of some of your rides? I have seen the books, but always like to get first hand accounts.


Thanks,
Sergio


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

scolmena said:


> I totally agree. Last summer I was out on the trail before 8 am and would make it up to Carmel, no problem. On the way back, however, it got a little hairy. One of my riding buddies came up with a route that took us east a ways and then back on Rt 100. That added couple hills and some meandering roads, which was great. However, if it is not too much trouble, could you share the routes, miles, terrain of some of your rides? I have seen the books, but always like to get first hand accounts.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Sergio


A few of my standard rides (I'm leaving from Chappaqua, but they can be started in Millwood). These aren't the exact roads I travel, but they are the easiest to explain by direction.

All time favorite: Take 100 all the way accross 22 to the Titicus Reservoir (Titicus Road?). You can do this on the trailway since they run parallel, and then after the RR bridge get off at the next main road and make a right which will lead you back out onto 100. Go around the reservoir and return. (About 25 miles (guess)). On the return there is a great climb up 100.

Take 100 to 22. Take 22 South through Katonah and Bedford Hills. Take 172 to Rt. 117 south. Take 117 south, including when it bends to go through Pleasantville. Catch the NCT trailway at 117 and take the NCT north until Millwoods (about 35-40 miles).

Also, if you are in White Plains, head up 22 around the Kensico reservoir. You can take 22 North or do various other routes in Armonk through Greenwich or around the airport.


----------



## scolmena (Jan 19, 2006)

*Thanks CHT*



CHT said:


> A few of my standard rides (I'm leaving from Chappaqua, but they can be started in Millwood). These aren't the exact roads I travel, but they are the easiest to explain by direction.
> 
> All time favorite: Take 100 all the way accross 22 to the Titicus Reservoir (Titicus Road?). You can do this on the trailway since they run parallel, and then after the RR bridge get off at the next main road and make a right which will lead you back out onto 100. Go around the reservoir and return. (About 25 miles (guess)). On the return there is a great climb up 100.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am going to break out the maps tonight. Actually, I live in White Plains and have wanted to head up in that direction, but there was a lot of construction. I think that is all completed and have been checking to come up with a loop up and around the airpot. Good tips, thanks again.

Sergio


----------



## felmonk (Jan 29, 2006)

Great pictures Sergio. Actually makes me want to hump my bike all the way up there!


----------

